# Not really a Band?



## Cearux (Sep 21, 2008)

About making/forming a band with people you can't actually physically be around:

How? Well, if you can upload your music to the internet somehow, then you can be in a band. Physically? not really, (unless you live close) but you can send a project to a friend threw email, have them record something to it, and send it back etc. I was just wondering what styles some of you are into. Also, to see if working on a music project would be a good idea.

Styles I'm into: Rock, Pop, Techno, Trance, Jazz, Trance, DnB, hip hop, dream beats, Metal

Styles I usually compose most: Dnb, Trance, Rock, Dnb, Dream Beats.

Styles I usually do well with others on: Eletronica, Jazz, Rock, Hip hop, Trance, Remixes.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what you're getting at in this thread.  Are you asking if such a band can exist? (c.f. Mullmuzzler) Are you trying to start up such a thing?


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 22, 2008)

I would consider it a band. If you're recording your projects and collaborating with other people on them time and time again, you're a band.


----------



## Cearux (Sep 22, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're getting at in this thread.  Are you asking if such a band can exist? (c.f. Mullmuzzler) Are you trying to start up such a thing?


 
Actually, I'm considering starting one. My question really is, with who... and how...


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2008)

It just takes work. You need people with similar interests, good recording equipment, and the time and perseverance to work on music by themselves.  Good luck!


----------



## wilce (Sep 23, 2008)

None of the members of Blotted Science had even met in person for about two months after composing and recording their whole album.

A band is any group of people who makes music together regularly enough to call themselves such. As long as you can properly organize what everyone is contributing, it doesn't matter if it happens over the internet.

Of course, actually playing music together is notably different from composing music.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

The band Meshuggah supposedly has written a couple of there records via sending MP3's back and forth, and only getting together a couple in person to practice only right before starting a tour.

not sure how true this is...but I remember them discussing this sometime between 200-2002 in an issue of Guitar world.  Doesnt surprise me, since there a band thats totally into new tech, both using AND creating it


----------



## Aden (Oct 16, 2008)

Sedit said:


> The band Meshuggah supposedly has written a couple of there records via sending MP3's back and forth, and only getting together a couple in person to practice only right before starting a tour.
> 
> not sure how true this is...but I remember them discussing this sometime between 200-2002 in an issue of Guitar world.  Doesnt surprise me, since there a band thats totally into new tech, both using AND creating it



Yeah, Meshuggah is cool like that. Catch Thirtythree's drums were entirely programmed, for example. I think Haake was injured or something like that at the time.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Yeah, Meshuggah is cool like that. Catch Thirtythree's drums were entirely programmed, for example. I think Haake was injured or something like that at the time.



yeah...they were also feild testing Toontrax's Drumkit From Hell that he had a huge part in developing.  I actually use that program to do all my drums.  Its so real sounding, and so tweakable it ridiculous!  Devin Townsend used it for all the drums on the Ziltoid record as well.


----------



## Hyashi (Oct 26, 2008)

First, I need a band as well.

Second, What kind of Rock? like name a few bands...

Third, Such a band can exist, but I personally have difficulty uploading my music.

Fourth, My drum kit broke...


----------

